# Interview with the Vampire film - Armand



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Boy this costume will most likely be the joining of several costume patterns. To get the cloak to look close to what he is wearing. If you are good at sewing, or know someone who is, I'm sure it can be done.

Here is a pattern idea, for the cloak itself. (the grey one)
http://www.simplicity.com/simplicity-pattern-1582-misses-men-and-teen-costumes/1582.html

However the upper potion of the sleeves need to be more like this
http://www.dawnsmedievaldresses.co....cts_id=1051&osCsid=1vd0rl9u3lubtvhhjvqinf1uh1

And the bottom portion of the sleeves more like this.








Sweet costume idea. I hope that you can find whatever pattern or patterns that will work to make it. The rest of the costume should be much easier to achieve.


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

HauntedWyo, thank you so much for those leads! That wizard pattern certainly holds promise as the base design. I'm just starting to learn how to sew but fortunately my wife is experienced and can provide guidance.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

chicofox said:


> HauntedWyo, thank you so much for those leads! That wizard pattern certainly holds promise as the base design. I'm just starting to learn how to sew but fortunately my wife is experienced and can provide guidance.


You are most welcome. I'm sure between you and your wife, you should be able to create something very similar. Biggest thing is finding fabric that is really close in color and design. I can't tell from the pic. if that is a crushed velvet, or some sort of brocade or Damask. Or if it is an embossed or embroidered Damask design on velvet. If it is an embossed design, you can emboss your own velvet, if you can't find one with a similar design. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXYO-B4u7tw


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

chicofox said:


> HauntedWyo, thank you so much for those leads! That wizard pattern certainly holds promise as the base design. I'm just starting to learn how to sew but fortunately my wife is experienced and can provide guidance.


Actually after looking at this a bit better and seeing different images of his attire doing a google search. I was way off. It actually looks more a fitted Duster coat, (Almost pleated in the back from waist down) and then more of a robe front and collar. The sleeves are definitely more like the sleeves on the wizard costume. The fabric looks very close to a crushed velvet. 

Here is a different image of his cloak/coat thing
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2f/03/92/2f0392f42eeb9d58960158f52c243844.jpg
http://www.hotflick.net/flicks/1994_Interview_with_the_Vampire/994ITV_Antonio_Banderas_004.jpg

Here is a duster coat
http://www.sewingbelle.co.uk/mccall...s-cosplay-duster-coat-38-52-m7374-36609-p.asp


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> Actually after looking at this a bit better and seeing different images of his attire doing a google search. I was way off. It actually looks more a fitted Duster coat, (Almost pleated in the back from waist down) and then more of a robe front and collar. The sleeves are definitely more like the sleeves on the wizard costume. The fabric looks very close to a crushed velvet.
> 
> Here is a different image of his cloak/coat thing
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2f/03/92/2f0392f42eeb9d58960158f52c243844.jpg
> ...


Yes, it does appear to be a rather bulky duster. The image below seems to reveal pleats at the back.

Again, thank you for taking an interest in this project. Your insight is very much appreciated.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

You are welcome. Sorry that I didn't research it more before I made my first comment. The original pic. looks so much different from the other pics. seeing various images gives a better idea of what it looks like and what pattern/s can be used to achieve the look.

Right now Joann fabrics has 58" wide crushed velvet on sale. Not sure how many yards you will need, but maybe you and your wife can figure it out. Maybe see how many yards are needed for your size on that wizard pattern and then add a yard or 2 more just in case. If you click on the link to the wizard pattern I posted earlier, you will be able to see the back of the pattern that gives the amount of fabric needed for various sizes and length.

http://www.joann.com/lets-pretend-velvet/prd32173.html


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

I was considering visiting Joann to see what they had. That's pretty inexpensive even at the regular price. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Alukard said:


> I created a similar costume myself for last Halloween. It took me quite a while, but my costume looked the best.


With a forum name of Alukard, I would not think this would be the vampire you would costume up as! 

I would have guessed more this below


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

Alukard said:


> I created a similar costume myself for last Halloween. It took me quite a while, but my costume looked the best.


Would you mind posting pics?


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

Kreijone said:


> I don't think we'll get any photos of his costume


Post deleted?


----------



## Alexm93 (Jul 27, 2021)

chicofox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever done an Armand costume that was worn in the IWTV film by Antonio Banderas? It's too late for this season, but I plan on making it for next. The sleeves are unique in that they are split open. Can't seem to find anyone who has so I may be first!
> 
> View attachment 510442


Hi 😊 

Sorry I know this is an old thread but I just came across it when I was googling for something else and I had to comment. My Mum used to be a costumier in the film industry and she made a lot of costumes for this film. I don’t know if she made the costume pictured but I know she did some stuff for Antonio Banderas because he asked to keep the sheepskin coat that she made for him. If you’re still interested in these costumes, I could give you her email address?


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

Alexm93 said:


> Hi 😊
> 
> Sorry I know this is an old thread but I just came across it when I was googling for something else and I had to comment. My Mum used to be a costumier in the film industry and she made a lot of costumes for this film. I don’t know if she made the costume pictured but I know she did some stuff for Antonio Banderas because he asked to keep the sheepskin coat that she made for him. If you’re still interested in these costumes, I could give you her email address?


Hi Alex,
that would be great if I were able to contact your mom about the costumes. Please message me.
Thanks!


----------



## Lokivariant (Sep 19, 2021)

Alexm93 said:


> Hi 😊
> 
> Sorry I know this is an old thread but I just came across it when I was googling for something else and I had to comment. My Mum used to be a costumier in the film industry and she made a lot of costumes for this film. I don’t know if she made the costume pictured but I know she did some stuff for Antonio Banderas because he asked to keep the sheepskin coat that she made for him. If you’re still interested in these costumes, I could give you her email address?


Hi could I get info on the red coat too, I just want to know what fabric was used


----------

